# October 2015 PE Exam



## matt267 PE (Apr 28, 2015)

&gt;https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R0H7EsWFbtc


----------



## Ramnares P.E. (Apr 29, 2015)

Guessing the studying has finally gotten to you.


----------



## P-E (Apr 29, 2015)




----------



## matt267 PE (Apr 29, 2015)

Yeah, I'm getting bored.


----------



## Ramnares P.E. (Apr 29, 2015)

With another 5 months to go you may get burned out. When I started studying I ran into the same issues. I started prepping almost 6 months in advance, got burned out, took a month or more off, and then studied the three months leading up to the exam. All this time you've already put in has you way ahead of the game. Taking some time off isn't going to hurt you unless you're one of those folks that immediately forgets everything.


----------



## John QPE (Apr 29, 2015)

I started before the October 2014 exam for the April 2015 exam. The month of March was really hard for me, totally burnt out, and didn't want to do a thing. Timing is so important for this thing.


----------



## matt267 PE (Apr 29, 2015)

Ramnares P.E. said:


> ...*unless you're one of those folks that immediately forgets everything.*




What are we talking about again?


----------



## matt267 PE (Apr 29, 2015)

I'm still butthurt about the application issue and not be able to take the exam this month. My whole study schedule and timing was based on April 2015.

Maybe I should start the application process for the October 2015 exam so I don't get screwed again.


----------



## Ramnares P.E. (Apr 29, 2015)

matt267 said:


> I'm still butthurt about the application issue and not be able to take the exam this month. My whole study schedule and timing was based on April 2015.
> 
> *Maybe I should start the application process for the October 2015 exam so I don't get screwed again.*




That might be a tiny bit important. I don't remember studying seriously until I knew I had been approved for the exam. Of course you got screwed later on anyway so maybe you should sacrifice a few cows or something too.


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Apr 29, 2015)

I think anything longer than 3-3.5 months is going to end up as counter-productive.

There is a LOT of boring material to cover.

However, studying during the summer sucks.

Start the application process and follow up with them!


----------



## snickerd3 (Apr 29, 2015)

I only studied about 1 to 1.5 hrs a day for several months then about 2 months til the test i bumped it up to 3-4 hrs a day (1.5 hrs at work during lunch and breaks then the rest at home in the evening)


----------



## Kovz (Apr 29, 2015)

Ken 3.0 said:


> I think anything longer than 3-3.5 months is going to end up as counter-productive.
> 
> There is a LOT of boring material to cover.
> 
> ...




I bought my books in August 2014 and started preparing/studying for the April 2015 exam back then. So about 8.5 months worth. I wasn't bored or burned out by the time the exam rolled around. I studied about 5 days a week, just a couple hours a day though. Once it got closer to the exam I had a few 3 hour sessions. A lot of my studying took place while I was at work during slow periods, lunch breaks, or staying late. I would usually go to a university library at least once on the weekends to study for a couple hours. I never did more than 3 hours at time though. And I was fine for the whole 8 hours during the PE. No headaches, never lost concentration or focus. My point being that I didn't really need any full 8 hour practice runs while studying.


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Apr 29, 2015)

I never have had a problem with speed style tests, my whole problem with this test is lack of understanding of the material.

When I passed in October, I spent most of my time trying to understand when and where to use what formulas. Basically, trying to understand the logic that is needed to answer questions. I always see a lot of emphasis given to re-doing the practice tests over and over again. I tried that and failed, miserably.

To each their own, whatever it takes for each one to pass is obviously the correct way for them. The beauty of this board is you get a lot of different perspectives on means and methods. Everyone just needs to know their limits and go for it.

I suck at tests and I passed.


----------



## CU07 (Apr 29, 2015)

matt267 said:


> Maybe I should start the application process for the October 2015 exam so I don't get screwed again.




I'm sure you know the application deadline and I don't remember what state you're from, but the NYS deadline is Friday. It doesn't hurt to apply before the deadline anyways!


----------



## matt267 PE (Apr 29, 2015)

CU07 said:


> matt267 said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe I should start the application process for the October 2015 exam so I don't get screwed again.
> ...


It's in August. The problem I have is they haven't updated the application. They still have the Oct 2014 application posted.


----------



## CU07 (Apr 29, 2015)

matt267 said:


> It's in August. The problem I have is they haven't updated the application. They still have the Oct 2014 application posted.


Yeah, that would make that difficult then.


----------



## mustang462002 (May 6, 2015)

Burned out to me means you are ready. Take a break and come back later.


----------



## matt267 PE (May 6, 2015)

mustang462002 said:


> Burned out to me means you are ready. Take a break and come back later.


My pace has slowed quite a bit. I just hope I have enough left to pick it up again when needed.


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (May 6, 2015)

Hate to say I told you so, but......

You'll be fine, take a month or two off and hit it again regenerated!


----------



## Ramnares P.E. (May 6, 2015)

Ken 3.0 said:


> Hate to say I told you so, but......
> 
> You'll be fine, take a month or two off and hit it again regenerated!


This works wonders. You'll be surprised by how much you've retained from all that hard work you've put in.


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (May 6, 2015)

Ramnares P.E. said:


> Ken 3.0 said:
> 
> 
> > Hate to say I told you so, but......
> ...


Exactly! And to prove the point, I passed.Amazing what you remember on test day.

Equally amazing us how much you forget.


----------



## matt267 PE (May 6, 2015)

I should actually apply for the exam this time too.


----------



## Ramnares P.E. (May 6, 2015)

Ken 3.0 said:


> Ramnares P.E. said:
> 
> 
> > Ken 3.0 said:
> ...


Unfortunately this is equally true but that's what the remaining months are for. You're going to forget stuff inevitably, the key is not being so burnt out that you can't put the time in to learn/relearn.


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (May 6, 2015)

matt267 said:


> I should actually apply for the exam this time too.


That might help


----------

